# Biggest Payara I've Seen



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

This makes me want one of these monsters

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...read.php?t=9048


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

can u post pics on here, u gotta register on that site to see those damn pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> can u post pics on here, u gotta register on that site to see those damn pics


Don't bother registering, You still can't see them.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

I can see them. But i am a member of monster fish keepers too.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It's an old thread but that's for sure an impressive fish (I think he is bigger now than what we can see in that pic) !!! That member keeps some really nice fish









EDIT: You need at least 5 posts to see those pics


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

doesn't work.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that thing is HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

icould see them, those are some nice size fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

can one of u post the pics on here!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> can u post pics on here, u gotta register on that site to see those damn pics


Don't bother registering, You still can't see them.
[/quote]
yeah it says that you have to post something, then you can see...








that site suck


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

that thing is crazy


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah I registered a while ago and posted 5 times today. no dice. one of you d00ds post those pics up here pls.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

same here wtf


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

can someone post it here........... please !


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that thing is big......look at thos teeth


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How big does they get? The saber tooths that is?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to non-piranha.

That is a nice fish...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn that is big wit some nice tnak mates as well


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

This is the biggest Payara ive seen. It was in VZ and shipped to Japan. Its about 2 1/2 feet at a price of 5k


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm those things are huge, they look like deep sea fish very cool looking.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Too bad so many of them died in transit. Some of the biggest payara I've seen. Once the payara at the Georgia aquarium get that large, that will be quite the exhibit.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool shots of an interesting fish.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

very cool fish. I used to have one. he was about 4 in when the cichlids tore him up. They are deadly when larger. But when young are very fragile.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mick said:


>


Nice payara! Not sure why it's with cichlids, he has that typical 'bite mark' of a cichlid on his right side that I've seen on my aces before.


----------



## Rallysman (Oct 21, 2005)

on MFK you need to let the server update before the pix will show up.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

wtf is that thing? it's effin scarey man . . . i'd b freaked out to keep that thing around . . . is that a pirahna? or . . . sum kinda sea monster? haha j/k . . but really is it a pirahna? or non?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

bc_buddah said:


> wtf is that thing? it's effin scarey man . . . i'd b freaked out to keep that thing around . . . is that a pirahna? or . . . sum kinda sea monster? haha j/k . . but really is it a pirahna? or non?


it is not a piranha but it does eat them in the wild.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn thats nice!
I'd love to grow one that big.

I heard they usually die at around 12" in the home aquarium?
What a conversion peice that fish would be!
I'd love to have a 5k $$ fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

I would only keep one if I had a massive tank, like that guy with the 50k tank (lives close to me). That fish is streamlined, so they must enjoy swimming, and your average 300g tank wont be enough room.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

great fish!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would only keep one if I had a massive tank, like that guy with the 50k tank (lives close to me). That fish is streamlined, so they must enjoy swimming, and your average 300g tank wont be enough room.


Holy sh*t..I didn't know the guy with the 50k gallon tank lived in Ontario!


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

i just got back for the georgia aquarium on sunday, they have a huge shoal of the and they were pretty big (9-10'') but they couldnt match the pics u guys posted.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that thing is huge!


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

looks like a deep sea monster


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I love payara but they are difficult to keep, very fragile under 5" and its a nightmare weening them off of live foods.


----------

